# What format to convert to to burn a CD?



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have 38 songs in .mp3.

I tried converting them to .wmv, but that didn't work in my CD player.

What format do they need to be, and how do I convert them?


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 17, 2015)

You don't need to convert mp3's.  Just burn them to cd.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 17, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> You don't need to convert mp3's.  Just burn them to cd.



To add to this, burn them with Windows Media Player. That way you're less likely to mess something up and it will play in your CD player.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

johnb35 said:


> You don't need to convert mp3's.  Just burn them to cd.



It didn't work in my car. And it's a brand new CD player that has played other CDs.

Is there a program that comes with Windows XP that can convert a .mp3 to a .wav?


----------



## beers (Mar 17, 2015)

What player do you have in your car?

You have to burn it as an audio CD if the player doesn't support files specifically (and is like most traditional CD players that use tracks).



voyagerfan99 said:


> To add to this, burn them with Windows Media Player





farmerjohn1324 said:


> Is there a program that comes with Windows XP that can convert a .mp3 to a .wav?



Sigh, he already answered your question...


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

*audio cd*



beers said:


> What player do you have in your car?
> 
> You have to burn it as an audio CD if the player doesn't support files specifically (and is like most traditional CD players that use tracks).
> 
> ...



How do I convert the .mp3 files to an audio cd. And what program? No, I don't think he answered that.

It is just some $60 CD player you buy at Best Buy.


----------



## beers (Mar 17, 2015)

Your files don't need to be in wav, not sure why you assumed that by default but it's inaccurate.  You can burn audio CDs from most file formats through windows media player.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

I did that with .mp3 and also .wmv. Neither of them worked in my CD player.

JVC KD-R650 and right on the CD player, it says "MP3 WMV WAV"....

So my guess is as good as yours why they wouldn't play in either .mp3 or .wmv.


----------



## beers (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you just burn them as files or did you make tracks?  I think most CDs only allow 70 minutes or so of play time as an audio disc.

This is definitely a user issue instead of a format issue


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 17, 2015)

Why use a CD? You have a USB port. Just load all your music on a flashdrive.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

*flash drive*



voyagerfan99 said:


> Why use a CD? You have a USB port. Just load all your music on a flashdrive.



Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Mar 17, 2015)

Flash drive. That worked.


----------



## G25r8cer (Mar 29, 2015)

Way easier and cheaper. Cd's are outdated tech now days

I can't remember the last time I used or even burned a CD. Or DVD for the matter.


----------



## strollin (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree the flashdrive is the way to go but the .mp3s on the CD should have been playable as well.  CDs hold only about 480MB of data and can get scratched, flashdrives can hold GBs of data and don't get scratched.  I have a 16GB flashdrive plugged into my car's audio system, don't think I've ever played a CD in it.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 29, 2015)

strollin said:


> CDs hold only about 480MB of data



Cd's hold 700mb.


----------

